# Kromlech Orc Mech-Boss in Kustom Mecha-Armour



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More orky goodness from Kromlech. This thing is an absolute beast. I think you could even use it as him as a killa kan if you wanted to. He comes with plenty of options as well, by the looks of it.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like this piece, these lads do great or ks, G.W could learn a lot from kromlech


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow that's gunna be huge, for comparison the mega nob version stands a head taller that gazghull without banners.


----------

